

The Ultimate Cheat Sheet For Starting And Running A Business - epo
http://jamesaltucher.quora.com/The-Ultimate-Cheat-Sheet-For-Starting-And-Running-A-Business

======
rndholesqpeg
"99) I can change the world with my technology. No you can't.

99A) Corollary: Don't smoke crack."

